# Cheap Car Insurance??



## TCB (Apr 4, 2003)

Anyone have a good car insurance compnay in the GTA?

Looking to move from mine...


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

I'm not in the GTA, but you may want to check out PC Financial Insurance. I got quotes that were more than $500 less than my previous insurance company for my home & auto.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Try http://www.johnson.ca

It especially helps if one is associated with the educational system, as they have fleet rate deals in many cases.

Regional Office:
Johnson Inc.
1595 - 16th Avenue,
Richmond Hill, ON
L4B 3S5
Tel: (905) 764-4998.
Toll Free: 1-866-852-1575.
Fax: (905) 764-4193.
E-Mail Contact: [email protected]

(I'm not affiliated, but have used their services.)


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

Meloche Monnex has given us very good service on claims handling. I'm not sure about pricing, though.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

I've consistently got the best rates from State Farm but you might also want to try Primmum/TD.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

I'll second State Farm. I've been with them for 3 years now and have yet to be able to beat their prices anywhere else.


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

I was with State Farm for years until I got a quote from Royal Bank. It is half.
My home insurance is still with State Farm because Royal Bank is twice as much. Weird.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

I am with TD Meloche Monnex and they always give me the best rates even after shopping around for new ones. They also give you a discount on your insurance if you decide to carry home insurance with them also.

There are some restrictions though as to if you can get a policy with them, as you need to be part of a Professional organization or Alumni group that they recognize. But I do highly recommend them.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

Chris said:


> I'm not in the GTA, but you may want to check out PC Financial Insurance. I got quotes that were more than $500 less than my previous insurance company for my home & auto.


I'm in the GTA and use them. My wife and I saved $900 EACH on our cars (when we had two cars).


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Oh, you know this already, but for others: when comparing these plans don't forget to make note of the deductible and the kinds and extent of liability coverage offered. These will cause huge differences in the cost of insurance.


----------



## sccoaire (Feb 11, 2005)

I had been with State Farms for 6 years, and switched to TD Meloche Monnex a couple of months ago, and I'm paying 50% less. 

With State Farms, I was paying $110/month, with their "umbrella policy" because I had rental tenant coverage as well, so total per month was about $125. I cancelled my rental tenant coverage, which automatically cancelled my "umbrella policy", and they were then charging me $140 a month, just for car coverage. They did so for only one month... I called TD Meloche Monnex, and I'm paying only $60 a month for my car coverage. I can't believe State Farms made so much monney off of me. My agent kept calling me "sweety"... yeah right, "sweety" that, sweety!!


----------



## The Gripper (Jan 8, 2004)

The only thing that you have to watch out for is the deductible that you would be paying... I could save 500-750 if I was to change my ded. to $1000. Might make sense to some but to have to worry about shelling out $1000 if I was in an accident doesn't sit well with me anymore!


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Cheap Car Insurance. That's even more mythical than bigfoot!

If you want to save on insurance, take driving lessons if you haven't, turn 30 or get married. All of those things magically make you a better driver in the eyes of the insurance industry. Reality is, of course, irrelevant.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## The Gripper (Jan 8, 2004)

my bad for not reading page 1 

just been through an interesting insurance ordeal so it was read the main post and respond mode for me!


----------

